# [RUU][Leak] (Planned MR2) Gingerbread 2.3.3 3.02.605.1



## jcase

Another TeamAndIRC / RootzWiki exclusive.

Flashing this will wipe your phone, and at this time this RUU can't be rooted (ie root your phone before using it if you want root).

This is currently the planned MR2 and is outlined http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/2...on-the-way-improves-server-connection-issues/

As always, this is an at your own risk kinda deal.

MD5 (PG32IMG_RUU_Vivo_W_VERIZON_WWE_3.02.605.1_signed_TeamAndIRC.zip) = 6332e5e68cb3027a14b6bf6cee727e61

http://www.multiupload.com/RHYMY84TIN


----------



## evilmunkeh

Interesting. I wonder if this will be released via that new HTC method of patching OTA...


----------



## jcase

It will


----------



## youarealwaysthereMD

evilmunkeh said:


> Interesting. I wonder if this will be released via that new HTC method of patching OTA...


What do you mean?


----------



## jntdroid

saw your tweets... sounds like if all is well, maybe we shouldn't mess with this?


----------



## dnoyeb

So is there a new radio in this one? downloading now to look further at it etc..


----------



## 3083joe

no radio, i dont think


----------



## Rythmyc

Will this get me from Froyo to Gingerbread without S-OFF? I have a DI2 with a bad ESN, and can't update to root it.


----------



## lazarus2297

i was wondering if i have taken the OTA GB update and rooted using the revolutionary method, will placing this file on the SD card and booting into bootloader take me completely back to stock?


----------



## JAS_21

lazarus2297 said:


> i was wondering if i have taken the OTA GB update and rooted using the revolutionary method, will placing this file on the SD card and booting into bootloader take me completely back to stock?


No. You will still have S-Off. The only method to return to factory stock at this time, is JCase's method in the developer section.


----------



## seejoshplay

If I have root, and am using the RMK rom, will this OTA be pushed to me? I don't want to mess up my phone or lose root.

Thanks for the help.


----------

